# coding help for cpt 17250



## neha.bhatnagar (May 18, 2009)

Hi friends
can procedure Chemical cauterization of granulation tissue (CPT 17250) billed with 2 units

Neha Bhatnagar CPC, CPC-H


----------



## kumeena (May 18, 2009)

I don't think so.Anyway why you need 2 units


----------



## mitchellde (May 18, 2009)

You may not use units greater than 1 for any surgical procedure, or any procedure that does not come as a quantity distribution as in timed codes or drugs.  This is stated in the 1500 billing manual.


----------



## marnig1@verizon.net (Jun 6, 2012)

what modifier would you use for CPT code 17250, Medi-cal is asking for one


----------

